# First Build Success!!!



## Matt18 (Apr 10, 2007)

Got the first build done w/ almost no problems.  The only issue I had was the hard drive new egg sent was smashed.  I went and bought a Western digital 320gb on sale for 106.99 at best buy.

Powered up on first try.  Bios recognized hard drive, ram and CPU correctly w/out any updates(I updated it in windows afterwards).  Windows only saw 130gb of hard drive during install but I was expecting that.

This computer is rediculously fast.  It istalled windows in about 12 minutes.  I had the whole system updated in about an hour.  I LOVE IT!!!   

I have zero complaints about this setup other than mobo has no firewire but I have pci card to use for that.  The air duct on the side of the case doesn't match up perfectly w/ the CPU fan but it is close enough.

Also,  I cannot find any temp monitoring programs that work w/ this mobo.  I have tried systool and mobo monitor.  I picked a mobo that closely matched on mobo monitor and it is returning a value of 45c for the cpu(highest it has gone is 51c) and nothing for the case.

If anyone knows of some tools I can use to monitor temps and possibly run some memory tests I would greatly appreciate it.

Here is what I ended up w/
Rosewill TU-155 Black Steel ATX Black 0.8mm SGCC Steel Mid Tower Computer Case 400W(20+4 pin) Power Supply - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147001

Mobo: ASUS p5b LGA775 w/ Intel P965 Express
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131030

Processor: Intel C2D E6600 2.4ghz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115003

Nvidia GeForce 6200 OC PCI 265mb DDR (out of old machine)

Samsung Super-WriteMaster DL dvd burner(out of old machine)

EDIT: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231098


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 10, 2007)

Try Everest Ultimate Edition, it allows you to monitor all sorts of things such as temps and fan speeds, voltages etc.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 10, 2007)

you can use orthos to run memory tests and/or cpu. (mainly for when you want to see if your OC is stable).

 you can find it in the downloads section of TPU.


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 10, 2007)

For the CPU, try something called "CoreTemp".


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey... change the graphics card..


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Hey... change the graphics card..



OMG he's never been so right.  It's like towing a trailer with junk in it on the back of a Ferrari!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 21, 2007)

6200 will bottleneck the crap out of you so get something like an X1950PRO or something...

EDIT: Sapphire's X1650XT or the 7600GT.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 21, 2007)

I second tkpenalty's notion.
Its a nice system, but that GPU is horrible!

Might as well match the rest of the system and aim for something fairly high end.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 21, 2007)

Remember if you go higher on the vcard than the 7600gt/X1650XT option I would probably upgrade the psu as well....

Just a thought, you could give it a go though...

Nice rig BTW


----------



## TSX420J (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice case !!


----------

